# Unimaculata Wild Betta for sale.



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a male unimaculata for sale. Im asking $30 plus shipping (around $5.00) Obo. may accept trades too. He is a F1 generation. which means his parents were wild.
Please read up on this type of wild if your interested in getting him









These guys are soo cute. They always come to beg at the side of the tank for any snacks i might have for them


----------

